# High quality collars, leash, and jogging gear recommendations



## satellitebeach (Nov 16, 2010)

Does anyone have any U.S. based sites that they would recommend for high-quality jogging, biking, hiking, collars, and leashes for their dogs? The best one I have found so far is Ruffwear but I was hoping to have more to choose from. Any recommendations would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## stevie-j (Sep 24, 2009)

The two places I seem to order from most often are www.dogsunlimited.com and www.gundogsupply.com.

I don't know about stuff specific to biking, but their collars and leads can me bade custom to your specifications.

Both carry duralon products...they hold up well and are relatively inexpensive.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Kobi (Oct 26, 2010)

I have not used it, but Runner's World had an interesting product in their September (I think) issue.

It was called the Cardio Canine. Looked good for hands free running with a dog.

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=08YNDEEM938M4ECHXE8R


----------



## DarDog (Aug 15, 2010)

Ruffwear has a bunch of good gear for things like that:
http://www.ruffwear.com/

A couple of their leashes buckle around the waist, and one of them has stretchy material for the length of the leash.


----------

